
Useful agile testing metrics - janeboo
https://m.oursky.com/test-measure-learn-what-agile-testing-metrics-can-teach-you-about-your-testing-process-1259dbda51cb
======
eesmith
Cyclomatic Complexity isn't specifically an agile testing metric.

Nor is counting the number of escaped defects.

And, it looks like the author gave up numbering after #2?

